# Sat night in Ms.



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe this is the first report I have ever put in this section. But anyhoo, I just finished builded a little skiff and rigged it up for floundering. Nothing like some of you guys have built but it works. Went out Sat night for her "gigging" maiden voyage. I picked the right night and it was slick calm and the water clarity was good. Launched out of Bayou Heron over in Ms. Had a good night and didnt have a problem stickin a limit. :thumbup:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome job brandon


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Great night. You don't need a fancy boat. I get reminded of that every time I pull out at the ramp and look in the other coolers..


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

See a blind Hog can find a nut every now and then LOL Don't get too spoiled Next trip might not be so good.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> See a blind Hog can find a nut every now and then LOL Don't get too spoiled Next trip might not be so good.


Why you got to be like that? May find out tonight, thinking of making a after work trip


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Please tell me more about your cooler/flounder take out thing of a ma jig.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Overkill He's out lookin for few more fish tonight. I don't remember what he used Lexan,Plexy or Starboard. Anything thin and strong, just cut a groove in it and glue to the ledge in your cooler and your done.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will attempt to do that this week.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Start early so the glue has time to dry before the weather gets good again.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Well my aim SUCKS. Went out last night for a quick trip. Motor was running like sheet so I didnt go far. Gigged 1 before it got dark and thought it may be a sign of things to come. Ended up picking up 4 total but should have had 8, as I said my aim sucks. Wind was out of the south and the water looked like yoohoo everywhere but really close to the bank. Was at home in bed by 10pm so still not bad I guess. 


As for the ice chest its just a peice of starboard slotted glued and screwed to the ice chest. I got the idea from a guy I met at the launch last week. Works great!!


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

Now.... Just need to figure out how to secure the dang icechest to the bottom of the boat. LOL.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

I fish Bayou Heron pick up some in there you stay in the Bayou or go out front around marsh island?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Cooler chocks...... Available @ Academy Sports.

Looks like this, but not as expensive.

http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+9611

Built this one over at B&D Welding.

3/16in pop rivets into the the inside of the cooler. It works VERY well tied down.



















Diamond tread plate screwed to the alum angle. It is also easy to clean around.

The "V" cut is made that way on purpose and is easier to get the gig in with a large or small fish than the narrow slot unit pictured.

Especially with a Bloody a$$ mullet to keep them from slinging blood all over the boat.


----------

